# Taboo Muskoka ever been?



## wptamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Taboo Resort & Golf I and II (#6728)

Hiya,

Just wondering if anyone has been to this resort up in Muskoka (Ont Canada)?

We are going this labour day weekend to stay with friends who rented...

Anyone every able to get a summer exchange in there??? (via RCI)

Nice resort? 

thanks,

Paul


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 31, 2011)

We have been to the resort but never stayed there. Our daughter had a summer job interview there several years ago, but ended up working at another resort.
It is an upscale resort in a lovely location. 
The resort used to be called the Muskoka Sands, but was renamed after the Taboo golf course on property. Don"t know the reason.
I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there - our neighbour owns a week there is mid June - bought about 15 years ago and loves it - goes every year and will never never trade it. Just my $.02 wirth


----------

